# I've Been Watching the NBA Finals



## Ruthanne (Oct 8, 2020)

Been enjoying the NBA Finals with the LA Lakers and the Miami Heat.  LA has won 3 games so far and Miami has one.  Very good teams!  LeBron James is doing good as usual and has a fellow team mate he conspires with.  I forgot the other guys name but he's very good as well.

They are playing off again tonight.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 8, 2020)

I thought they would be playing on ABC tonight but it seems it may only be on ESPN...darn!!  I don't have that.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 9, 2020)

I had thought the game was on last night but it was on tonight on ABC and I watched it.  It was a close game all through it and very exciting.  Miami Heat won tonight.  Game 6 is on Sunday.  The Lakers have 3 games won so far and the Heat have 2, so at least one more game will be.


----------



## hellomimi (Oct 10, 2020)

Yes it was an exciting game, Miami Heat won 111 - 108.
Everyone here is a Lakers fan.  They didn't sleep happy last night.


----------



## hellomimi (Oct 10, 2020)

I forgot to add it'll be more exciting to watch a 1 on 1 between Lebron and Jimmy Butler. I can dream, can I?


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 10, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> Yes it was an exciting game, Miami Heat won 111 - 108.
> Everyone here is a Lakers fan.  They didn't sleep happy last night.


I am rooting for the Lakers also.


----------



## hellomimi (Oct 10, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I am rooting for the Lakers also.


Tomorrow will be exciting. I'm expecting a lot of showmanship from LBJ and Butler.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 10, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> Tomorrow will be exciting. I'm expecting a lot of showmanship from LBJ and Butler.


They always seem to show a lot of talent and more would be even better!  Go Lakers!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 11, 2020)

Even though I slept through most of the game the Lakers won the championship and LeBron James the Most Valuable Player trophy.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Even though I slept through most of the game the Lakers won the championship and LeBron James the Most Valuable Player trophy.


I lost interest in my favorite sporting event (NBA); watched a tiny bit after they won.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 11, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> I lost interest in my favorite sporting event (NBA); watched a tiny bit after they won.


I seemed to not have been as interested in it last night, too.  I guess I was too tired but glad they won.


----------

